# 64 ladies varsity restoration



## Lance Vangraham (May 10, 2017)

Just finished up this ladies varsity, did a complete tear down and re lube. Scrubbed all the original paint and chrome down with wd 40 and steel wool. Wheels have missing chrome in spots and the paint has rust chunks showing. At one time this thing was quite rusty. New cables, tires, and handle bar wraps. I am having a hell of a time getting the tires to seat properly on  the rims. They kinda hop a little bit. Any  pointers on that? Going to put it up for sale if any one is interested. I'll include a before picture. Thanks for looking.


----------



## GTs58 (May 10, 2017)

64 Limes are my favorite.

What tires are you using, Kenda or CST's? Making sure the insides of the rims are clean at the bead area is the first thing I do. The way I do these is to insert the tube in the tire first and then give it a shot of air to get the kinks and rolls out. Then deflate and install tire with the tube on the rim. Align/position the valve. At this point you spray down the tire bead with some windex. Then give it a shot of air to maybe 25 psi and start messaging the tire till it looks beaded evenly. If the stem is still good and the tire looks even blow her up. If it's not perfect, deflate, message and try again. I got lucky on the first round when I did my 64. CST's are my choice over Kenda for the lower end tires and I've know quite a few people have had issues getting the Kenda's seated properly. There have also been known issues with defective Kenda tires. I've also seen some really crappy deformed tubes and they can sometimes create problems with this skinny tires.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2017)

@Schwinn499


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 10, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> 64 Limes are my favorite.
> 
> What tires are you using, Kenda or CST's? Making sure the insides of the rims are clean at the bead area is the first thing I do. The way I do these is to insert the tube in the tire first and then give it a shot of air to get the kinks and rolls out. Then deflate and install tire with the tube on the rim. Align/position the valve. At this point you spray down the tire bead with some windex. Then give it a shot of air to maybe 25 psi and start messaging the tire till it looks beaded evenly. If the stem is still good and the tire looks even blow her up. If it's not perfect, deflate, message and try again. I got lucky on the first round when I did my 64. CST's are my choice over Kenda for the lower end tires and I've know quite a few people have had issues getting the Kenda's seated properly. There have also been known issues with defective Kenda tires. I've also seen some really crappy deformed tubes and they can sometimes create problems with this skinny tires.
> 
> View attachment 464868



I love this color too! I am using duros on this one. They seem pretty skinny to me. I'll try the Windex and massage them a bit and hope they seat good then. I cleaned the rims out real good before I put the tires on. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## GTs58 (May 10, 2017)

One of these is a must have. Bleeder/valve core remover.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 10, 2017)

Just built this 63 up with spare parts from the shop. Nice bike!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 11, 2017)

A clean inside of the rim seat is crutial. Ill partially deflate and then put soapy water on the area of the tire that won't bead instead of windex but same deal....ill put it up to 100 psi keeping a close eye on the bead...then I'll bounce the tire on the area that wont seat and then on the opposite side of the spot where it won't seat. Ittl pop right into place 90% of the time. A lot of times the raised lettering can get hung up in the bead seat and keep the tire from sliding into place as well. Make sure to air back down to 70 psi or so and mount up. Happy wrenching.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 11, 2017)

Beautiful bike,you did a great job on it .

Seating the bead can be tricky at times . I like to use Mica for the trouble spots,clean and dry. Many times just a little bit on a fingertip rubbed on the spot will lube it up enough for easy bead seating .


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 11, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> A clean inside of the rim seat is crutial. Ill partially deflate and then put soapy water on the area of the tire that won't bead instead of windex but same deal....ill put it up to 100 psi keeping a close eye on the bead...then I'll bounce the tire on the area that wont seat and then on the opposite side of the spot where it won't seat. Ittl pop right into place 90% of the time. A lot of times the raised lettering can get hung up in the bead seat and keep the tire from sliding into place as well. Make sure to air back down to 70 psi or so and mount up. Happy wrenching.



Ill give it a shot! other than the tires seating funny it's a great rider! thanks for the info


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 11, 2017)

Dale Alan said:


> Beautiful bike,you did a great job on it .
> 
> Seating the bead can be tricky at times . I like to use Mica for the trouble spots,clean and dry. Many times just a little bit on a fingertip rubbed on the spot will lube it up enough for easy bead seating .
> 
> View attachment 464881



thank you, I am happy with how it came out. If soap doesn't work Ill try the mica! Cheers!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 11, 2017)

Looks great,beautiful job.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 11, 2017)

Dale Alan said:


> Beautiful bike,you did a great job on it .
> 
> Seating the bead can be tricky at times . I like to use Mica for the trouble spots,clean and dry. Many times just a little bit on a fingertip rubbed on the spot will lube it up enough for easy bead seating .
> 
> View attachment 464881



I use Windex,works every time


----------



## rustjunkie (May 11, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> One of these is a must have. Bleeder/valve core remover.




fo sho!


----------



## Dale Alan (May 11, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> I use Windex,works every time



Yes windex works fine,I was just giving a dry alternative .I don't like introducing my wheels to any more moisture than I have too.I have hundreds of rusted out rims that were so because of rust/moisture on the inside.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 13, 2017)

today this little lady went home with another little lady. she was super stoked on it and I am happy to see it back on the road and being loved! Hard work pays off!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 13, 2017)

Dale Alan said:


> Yes windex works fine,I was just giving a dry alternative .I don't like introducing my wheels to any more moisture than I have too.I have hundreds of rusted out rims that were so because of rust/moisture on the inside.



Hundreds? Wow? Thats alot of rusted out rims. I've never had one


----------



## momo608 (May 14, 2017)

I refurbed this bike for the Schwinn menace, my wife. She learned how to ride on it at a late age.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 14, 2017)

momo608 said:


> I refurbed this bike for the Schwinn menace, my wife. She learned how to ride on it at a late age.
> 
> View attachment 466492



That looks great, good job!


----------

